# Hiesling - ID



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Am letzten Sonntag ist hier der erste Schnee gefallen - und es ist sehr sehr kalt. 
Fünf Tage vorher hatte es noch 20 Grad plus Tagestemperatur.
So ähnlich hat es für ein paar Stunden ausgesehen.

On the last Sunday here is the first snow fell - and it is very very cold. 
Five days earlier, it had 20 degrees plus daily temperature.
Something like it looked for a few hours.

Format / Size: 30 x 40 cm
Papier / Paper: Arches grain fine 300 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## Jalapeno (Sep 27, 2015)

Really very nice Ernst. Too cold for OD? :angel: Quite frankly your ID and OD are both so good if you didn't identify them I wouldn't know which is which.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Thank you very much!
Oh yes, there are serious differences -
clearly visible in the Original.

Ernst


----------



## Lucy (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Ernst
I love your watercolors!
Just an info: how do you make the whites? Leave blank or apply something?
thanks
bye
Lucy


----------



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Lucy said:


> Just an info: how do you make the whites?


Thanks!
White areas is paper white.

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This painting is my favorite.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Total newbie here. Up until I've seen your paintings and this one in particular, I was not a fan of watercolor. You've painted what I would if I could. Awesome.


----------

